# White Rabbit White Ale



## Adam Howard (14/5/10)

Hit up Little Creatures Dining Hall tonight and was surprised to find a new White Rabbit beer on tap.

The White Ale has a very similar appearance to Hoegaarden but is devoid of any zany belgian yeast flavours. 

I found it crisp and utterly delectable. Could easily be a BIG session beer but has enough character to leave you satisfied after only one pot.


----------



## mr_tyreman (15/5/10)

keen to sample this one, if its half as good as the Dark Ale i'll be happy


----------



## j1gsaw (15/5/10)

The dark ale was very nice, just not the 23$ a 6 pack.


----------



## Screwtop (15/5/10)

j1gsaw said:


> The dark ale was very nice, just not the 23$ a 6 pack.




Pretty sure I paid $19 at Dans Rockhampton. Well worth the price!!


----------



## manticle (15/5/10)

Way less than 23 at my local. I'll check next time I'm up that way (they do sell chimay for 7.50 so their prices are pretty damn good).

Look forward to trying the new one.


----------



## benny_bjc (15/5/10)

Adamski29 said:


> Hit up Little Creatures Dining Hall tonight and was surprised to find a new White Rabbit beer on tap.
> 
> The White Ale has a very similar appearance to Hoegaarden but is devoid of any zany belgian yeast flavours.
> 
> I found it crisp and utterly delectable. Could easily be a BIG session beer but has enough character to leave you satisfied after only one pot.



I am assuming this is a one off batch on tap only.


----------



## AlphaOne (15/5/10)

I have 2 bottles in the cool room waiting for me.


----------



## benny_bjc (15/5/10)

B_chan said:


> I have 2 bottles in the cool room waiting for me.



Where did you buy it? I presume it is a one off batch because the brewery website mentions nothing!


----------



## Kai (15/5/10)

Certainly not a once-off, the LC Dining Hall was just lucky enough to get a sneak preview...


----------



## Adam Howard (15/5/10)

It's fantastic Kai.

I tried to buy a bottle from LCDH and they said it was promo bottles only, no way.

Definitely a great follow up to the Dark.

In other news, went back today. Stone and Wood Draught = fantastic. Surprisingly similar to LC's Special Bitter but fruity, passionfruit so I'm thinking Galaxy at mid-boil. Lovely beer.


----------



## Fourstar (15/5/10)

Kai said:


> Certainly not a once-off, the LC Dining Hall was just lucky enough to get a sneak preview...




Looks like ive got to bypass the LCDH one night after work!?!? any other locals got their hands on it Kai?


----------



## bconnery (15/5/10)

Adamski29 said:


> In other news, went back today. Stone and Wood Draught = fantastic. Surprisingly similar to LC's Special Bitter but fruity, passionfruit so I'm thinking Galaxy at mid-boil. Lovely beer.



It's Galaxy all right. 

I really like this beer.


----------



## Adam Howard (15/5/10)

bconnery said:


> It's Galaxy all right.
> 
> I really like this beer.



It is one of the few beers with Galaxy that I feel utilises it best. Such a great full fruit flavour without the immense aroma that some beers have, Jamieson Pale Ale in particular. It makes it much more sessionable.



Fourstar said:


> Looks like ive got to bypass the LCDH one night after work!?!? any other locals got their hands on it Kai?



Yes indeed. Very good drop. Talked two dudes who were dead set on drinking Bright Ale (seemed like it was the only beer they'd ever drink) into trying it and they loved it!


----------



## Kai (15/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Looks like ive got to bypass the LCDH one night after work!?!? any other locals got their hands on it Kai?




To be honest, I don't know. I've had the last week off work for my honeymoon so I've been a little bit, well, distracted.

If any other local venues have it at the moment, it would still be a fairly limited release. Either that or I'm going to be bloody busy next week!


----------



## Fents (16/5/10)

yep had this at LCDH about 2 weeks ago. stunning beer i thought. biggup WR crew, i reckon it will sell shitloads.


----------



## benny_bjc (16/5/10)

I suppose I will need to wait for a bottle to hop into a Sydney store.... It seems all the good beers are on tap in Victoria or Western Australia 

I'm surprised there is no information on the White Rabbit on the brewery website or Little Creatures Site.


----------



## bradmcm (16/5/10)

The Wheatsheaf Hotel in Thebarton, SA will be cracking a keg of this on Friday the 21st of May at 5pm... according to their email.


----------



## /// (16/5/10)

We are just waiting for our kegs to arrive! Booyahh!


----------



## Thirsty Boy (16/5/10)

well - I know what I might do when I wander out of the house this afternoon... saunter down to the LCDH and see if they have this on tap atm.

Kai - what happened to the whole "just one beer" thing that WR was going with? You guys get bored? Not that I am complaining. I also heard tell that the hospitality/bar part of White Rabbit has/is going to shut down. Tell me it isn't so, I liked that bar.

TB


----------



## Kai (16/5/10)

I liked the bar too, Thirsty, but at the moment yes it is closed.

As for a brewery built to brew just one beer, yes it was. Now that it's built, were brewing another. If it was up to me, I'd brew more


----------



## Adam Howard (16/5/10)

Kai said:


> I liked the bar too, Thirsty, but at the moment yes it is closed.
> 
> As for a brewery built to brew just one beer, yes it was. Now that it's built, were brewing another. If it was up to me, I'd brew more



Is that due to Giant Steps being so close and also trying to keep the brewery sealed for the open fermentation?

More Kai! More!! Both beers are fantastic mate. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kai (17/5/10)

Adamski29 said:


> Is that due to Giant Steps being so close and also trying to keep the brewery sealed for the open fermentation?



Not at all. The open fermenters are in a pressure-positive room with HEPA filtered sterile air pumped in.

Just because I love looking at this stuff; here's a photo of a rolling ferment, looking through the window of the fermentation room:


----------



## AlphaOne (17/5/10)

beer007 said:


> Where did you buy it? I presume it is a one off batch because the brewery website mentions nothing!



freebies from LC! I am a lucky boy.


----------



## ebo (18/5/10)

I have a bottle of WR White Ale sitting in my fridge (in Brisbane). It was given to me by a friend on the weekend and they would not disclose where they got it. I was astounded when I saw it, having not heard anything about its production. Now that I have confirmed it is indeed an honour to have a bottle of it in my keep, I will put aside a special time to sit, enjoy and rate. :icon_cheers: Really looking forward to it.

Cheers

Ebo


----------



## gava (18/5/10)

i went down to my sisters a few months back and went out to a pub in melb.. Walked in a saw "white rabbit" on tap and thought tops! got a pot and loved!! it...

Since I didn't go up and buy it myself i never knew what it was, I have been looking for this beer ever since.. 

good good drop.. loved it!


----------



## WSC (18/5/10)

I think the platform bar in bris may have this on tap soon, I heard they have a keg. Or could be on now. They have white rabbit on tap but I think it is the dark.


----------



## Will88 (19/5/10)

I managed to get a sample of this drop at a beer tasting at Nectar the other night. Very tasty drop. I was expecting something like a wit beer based on it being called a 'white ale' but it was too fruity without the usual wit yeast flavours.


----------



## Adam Howard (22/5/10)

Kai said:


> Not at all. The open fermenters are in a pressure-positive room with HEPA filtered sterile air pumped in.
> 
> Just because I love looking at this stuff; here's a photo of a rolling ferment, looking through the window of the fermentation room:



Looks so brilliant. I'd almost call that closed fermentation though!


----------



## Kai (23/5/10)

Doesn't look so much closed when you're in there cropping yeast with a giant teaspoon!


----------



## Baron Richard (27/5/10)

Dropped in to White Rabbit on the way back from the Beer Awards. The White Ale was being bottled (on a Saturday!) to keep up with demand or it and the Dark.
I have it on good authority that the beer contains juniper berries. I could taste it, the flavour is quite subtle and I think it compliments hope fruit flavours nicely.
Also, because of the open fermentation they have to use the same yeast as the Dark. I'm sure they would like to use a Belgian Wit yeast but judging but the comments people seem to like the point of difference.

I think it's a great session beer.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (27/5/10)

Think I might need to swing by healesville sooner rather than later... this white ale sounds right up my alley.


----------



## liverpuddles (29/5/10)

Had it on tap at Platform bar yesterday.

Although it's comparing chalk and cheese, I'm not as impressed by what they've managed to do with their white as what they did with their dark.


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (29/5/10)

I had a sample at the Beer & Brewer Expo and it was of my favourite beers (the other was the Feral Hop Hog).

I liked lots about this beer - the guys are producing beer with amazing balance, good complexity (beside the juniper the hint of honey was very deftly done I thought) and great drinkability.

A big thumbs up from me.

Keith


----------



## Rutherglen Rambler (2/6/10)

To anyone living in the Albury/Wodonga area, White Rabbit dark ale is on tap at the Z bar :wub: Absolutely world class and very addictive stuff


----------



## dans6401 (10/7/10)

Picked up a six pack of the white ale from local bottleshop last night. Nice, very different to the dark, seemed more a summer beer. (might have to sample some more to be sure)
Also heard through the grapevine that little creatures is bringing out a liquorice stout. So have to keep an eye out for that. Hope it's not in the middle of summer.


----------



## benny_bjc (10/7/10)

dans6401 said:


> Picked up a six pack of the white ale from local bottleshop last night. Nice, very different to the dark, seemed more a summer beer. (might have to sample some more to be sure)
> Also heard through the grapevine that little creatures is bringing out a liquorice stout. So have to keep an eye out for that. Hope it's not in the middle of summer.



hey,

where is your local? I didn't realise they had started bottling this beer.

I'm assuming it hasn't reached Sydney yet - will be interesting to try this beer.


----------



## DU99 (10/7/10)

i tried the dark ale up on the sunshine coast when i was there a few weeks ago..the white ale sounds interesting..sounds like drive to the brewery is on the agenda


----------



## dans6401 (10/7/10)

beer007 said:


> hey,
> 
> where is your local? I didn't realise they had started bottling this beer.
> 
> I'm assuming it hasn't reached Sydney yet - will be interesting to try this beer.


The bottleshop is in Northcote (St Georges rd) 
Anyone thinking of heading down best be quick as the guy was telling me they're walking out the door, and now i've posted this i'm sure they'll start walking faster. Although i'm tipping a few others have recieved stock. 
Sydney might take a little longer, but it'll be across the border before too long.


----------



## bullsneck (11/7/10)

Rutherglen Rambler said:


> To anyone living in the Albury/Wodonga area, White Rabbit dark ale is on tap at the Z bar :wub: Absolutely world class and very addictive stuff



I agree!!

Tasted so good on tap there last week!

The menu said White Rabbit _Pale_ Ale, though.


----------



## Eggs (11/7/10)

I tried the white ale last week. Im much more of a dark beer man so i wasnt realy expecting to love this beer but was keen to try it none the less.
It was a very pale yellow. white ale seems an appropriate name. Perhaps its just my pallate, but i found it very light, id hesitate to say almost tasteless. 
not much bitteness and a strange fruity finish. For me it seemed very much a beer for people who dont like beer. Though i could imagine drinking 
it with a steamed or BBQ fish outdoors in the summer. As a lover of the WR dark ale and local beers generally, i was hoping for something more from 
the white ale. ill probably buy it again when the weather warms up to give it another go, but for now it left me unimpressed.


----------



## manticle (21/7/10)

My local got it in. just happened to spy it as I was at the counter getting other things.

To my palate this is a lovely beer - there's a hint of mandarin at the finish which I'd guess is the honey mixed with some of whatever hops have been used.

I think the thing I like about both the dark and this beer is that they are both unique (not specifically one style or another) both are quite restrained and subtle but both are full of flavour. It's nice from time to time to experience flavour that isn't a punch in the face.

The white is quite sweet but not overly so and there's a lot of complexity in the beer. My only criticism would be that I find it a little thin and spritzy. personally I like less carbed beers than many anyway but I reckon a touch more body wouldn't go astray.

@ eggs - did you drink it cold or a bit warmer? I can imagine the subtleties being completely lost straight out of the fridge.


----------



## Eggs (26/7/10)

Hey Manticle. i had it a bit warmer. probably out of the shop fridge for an hour.
Its been suggested to me that the first batch was not the best, and also that its better on tap.
ill give it another go when im in Healesville next.


----------



## under (26/7/10)

Looking at trying this one also. Picked the dark ale over it the other day.


----------



## piraterum (29/7/10)

Bought a six pack of it and it's rubbish! :icon_vomit: 

The most tasteless microbrew i've had in ages. I had trouble distinguishing any flavour other than a slight honey aftertaste. I can't believe they call this a Belgian Wit, more like a kit and kilo gone wrong!


----------



## DU99 (29/7/10)

Everyone to there own opinion... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gout (29/7/10)

i had this on tap and was in love, i talked a mate into getting a 6 pak and was in tears ........ 

i will have it on tap again but never in the bottle


----------



## mercle (29/7/10)

I tried this recently at the brewery, also had the dark ale at the same time. Thought it was just an average german wheat beer. Dark ale is clearly the better of the two.


----------



## DUANNE (29/7/10)

i have had the white a few times now tap and bottle and while its not a bad beer by any means it is rather underwhelming.it does have a slight wit type of aroma but in the flavour dept it is really lacking. would be a great beer for converting megaswill types though.


----------



## Kai (29/7/10)

Gout said:


> i had this on tap and was in love, i talked a mate into getting a 6 pak and was in tears ........
> 
> i will have it on tap again but never in the bottle



Hey Gout,

what was wrong with the sixer?


----------



## Gout (29/7/10)

Kai said:


> Hey Gout,
> 
> what was wrong with the sixer?


i must admit my retardation and say it was dark not white. (both tap and 6pak)

on tap it was full of flavour and brilliant, in the bottle it was bland with little flavour... we did have a home brew (pale ale) then a LC pale ale before it - maybe dulled the tongue but it was just lifeless


----------



## Kai (29/7/10)

Aah, dark. But still disappointing to hear, the dark should be a great follower to LCPA even from the bottle.


----------



## Acasta (29/7/10)

Kai said:


> Aah, dark. But still disappointing to hear, the dark should be a great follower to LCPA even from the bottle.


I can agree with that.

Also kai, whats LC's affiliation with White Rabbit? Other sides of the county haha.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/8/10)

Had the WA White Ale - this is near on my new favourite beer. I love German Weisse beers (the stuff that the micros here are brewing are all pretty insipid, though) - fantastic taste, really happy with it and I don't feel like I've eaten 10 pounds of bread after a stubby. I also really like the Mildura Stormy Cloud Ale - similar style beer, though quite different.

Both available from Dan's (I live near 3) in Bris-vegas


----------



## BrenosBrews (9/8/10)

Acasta said:


> I can agree with that.
> 
> Also kai, whats LC's affiliation with White Rabbit? Other sides of the county haha.



Just to answer your question, they are both owned by Little World Beverages.


----------



## argon (9/8/10)

Grabbed a six of this the other night. Not overly impressed and was put off by the combination of the lactic sourness, spritzy carbonation and very light body. Not really my thing. Hopefully that touch of sourness is on purpose, but I don't find it pleasant without a bit more body to balance.

Don't really think this will be very popular with the "gateway" craft drinkers and probably not ballsy enough for those used to white rabbit punching out the dark (which is one of my fav Aussie beers on tap)

won't be going back for another bottle, but would give it a second chance on tap


----------



## Bizier (9/8/10)

I had three of these last night and was pretty chuffed, even if the ultraspritz gave me chronic hiccups twice.

I will be honest that the first bottle had me a little underwhelmed, but it made me go back for a second 'just to make sure'. I definitely found it interesting, like a mini golden strong, with a big load of those juicy apple/pear type esters, but at a supremely quaffable strength.

Good work White Rabbit, there are not many brewers here that can manage the balancing act that your two releases demonstrate. (ED: ...and still have taste - there are plenty of 'balanced' malt beverages on the market competing with their expensive yellowed water)


----------



## aaronpetersen (10/8/10)

Anyone care to suggest a recipe that might be slightly similar?


----------



## whitegoose (20/8/10)

Tried this beer this evening... mixed bag for me. I found there was a heap of sulphur on the nose which I've never found in a commercial beer before. Other than that it was quite enjoyable - spritzy, quite light, slightly cloudy, bit of honey, interesting.

Keen to try it again and hopefully not get the sulphur.


----------



## teeesoobes10 (20/8/10)

whitegoose said:


> Tried this beer this evening... mixed bag for me. I found there was a heap of sulphur on the nose which I've never found in a commercial beer before. Other than that it was quite enjoyable - spritzy, quite light, slightly cloudy, bit of honey, interesting.
> 
> Keen to try it again and hopefully not get the sulphur.



If any of you are in Newcastle, The Mary Ellen has the dark ale on tap and hopefully will have the white by now too. Not been in lately to be 100% sure tho. Sunday arvo tasting sessions used to happen for a reasonable price too... I agree that the dark is way better from the tap than out of the bottle but that's pretty much the case with any good beer to be fair


----------



## outbreak (20/8/10)

Bought a six pack and its not very impressive....


----------



## Screwtop (20/8/10)

Tried it tonight for the first time. Liked it, well crafted. Would swing between WRWA and Ferel White, depending upon time of year and mood. Great Beer!

Screwy


----------



## MattC (20/8/10)

I had it on tap a couple of months ago at the Little Creatures Dining hall in Melb. Loved it. it was the last beer i had, then we had to leave. Not happy, shouldve started with it. Cant wait to find it somewhere up here..

C'mon Screwy, whip us up a clone recipe eh?  

Cheers


----------



## /// (20/8/10)

Well, am hoping by this weekend I have have on tap my 4 kegs of said beer @HArtspub. The last batch was awesome, they had better not disappoint!

(Sung to 101 green bottles o the wall) 4 kegs of LCW kegs in the cellar, 4 kegs of LCW kegs in the cellar, if one were to accidentally blow out ....


----------



## kieran (22/8/10)

Kai said:


> Not at all. The open fermenters are in a pressure-positive room with HEPA filtered sterile air pumped in.



So what is the point of an open ferment then?

I get why you're going positive pressure and hepa filtered sterile air.. but I think the nature of the open ferment is to through a little caution to the wind and to allow your own natural selection happen over time in successive brews.. It will definately change the flavour of your beer, until the fermentation flora settles to an equilibrium, but that is the nature of open fermentation as I understand it.

By going positive pressure and hepa filtering, you know that (a) no bugs are going to waft in through the door or any cracks in seals that your fermenter is in, and that (B) any air that is pumped into the room to maintain positive pressure is clean to the point of 'bubble boy' clean. I completely understand why you're doing that. Consistency from day one, using the yeast you want, to give the flavour you want, and avoiding any bacterial contamination.. But in essense, you are doing a closed fermentation, no? On a macro scale.


----------



## Kai (22/8/10)

I see your point and indeed there are two fundamentally different ways you can look at open fermentation. There's 'open fermentation' in the sense of open and exposed and establishing a house culture of sorts, or 'open fermentation' involving the dynamics of a squat open vessel compared to a cylindro-conical fermenter and all the associated bits like top vs bottom cropping your yeast for repitching. 

Besides, the room isn't as sterile as those fancy air filters would make it out. We're in there daily for cleaning, yeast cropping, pumpovers and so on and I have no allusions about my person being sterile or monocultural.

And one more thing, sure it'd be great having a go developing a real open house fermentation culture but the risks would almost always well outweigh any benefits. Wild yeasts and lactics and bugs, oh my! Beer doesn't handle that stuff as well as wine.


----------



## Acasta (22/8/10)

Kai said:


> sure it'd be great having a go developing a real open house fermentation culture but the risks would almost always well outweigh any benefits.


yeah! it'd suck to get a massive batch of 'weird' tasting beer, or inconsistent beer.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## barfridge (22/8/10)

Kai: all you'd have to do is make sure the same person swims in the fermenter every day, and that they don't shower. I'm sure there would be plenty of volunteers for that job


----------



## aaronpetersen (30/8/10)

AaronP said:


> Anyone care to suggest a recipe that might be slightly similar?




C'mon, some of you experienced brewers must have some idea of how to make something similar.


----------



## white.grant (30/8/10)

I tried some on the weekend and have to say that I really enjoyed it, nice flavour profile, fresh and crisp on the palate. Should be particularly enjoyable once the weather has warmed up.

Cheers

Grant


----------



## fcmcg (30/8/10)

Westgate home brewers did a bus trip there yesterday...( as well as Coldstream and Hargraves)
It was pretty fresh off the tap..some of the orange peel really stood out...compared to bottle version...the side by side comparison was draught won...
We were pretty lucky ,Josh , one of the brewers took us on a mini tour as he's mates with one of our members....and my god...we stood outside the sealed open ferment room ( yeah...THAT room) ...and where the filted air outlet was blowing out...YYYUUUMM...hop blast...it smelled brilliant ! Looked kinda cool too..
Anyway back on topic...nice beer...i also enjoyed their dark too !
I'll have to think about a recipe....
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Wolfy (17/12/11)

SWMBO's work Christmas party was at 'Windows By the Bay' earlier this evening, and of the very limited number of beers they had on the menu, both WR's White and Dark (bottled) ale were on the menu.

Having not sampled WR products before, still don't know if the White Ale was expected to taste how it was (or if I got an old, ill-treated or infected bottle). The appearance (was poured for me) very pale yellow/straw and very cloudy and it tasted nothing like any 'beer' I've sampled before. It was overly spritzy, fruity, sweet with no noticeable hop flavour or aroma with a predominant strange fruit salad that overpowered everything else. If it was something I brewed at home, I'd have dumped the batch thinking it was infected (or simply 'wrong' and not for my taste-buds), one of my (mega-swill drinking) dinner companions compared it to cheap cask wine and said he couldn't manage the after-taste.

The Dark Ale was much more to my liking, and it at least tasted like 'beer', however - while poured lovely dark-clear - I found the hop bitterness and aftertaste overpowering and harsh, with very little malt (which I expected due to the appearance) to balance it out. Mind you it was my 3rd beer of the night and sampled after my pork-belly main, so so it's something I'll have to try again before judging it too harshly.


----------



## stakka82 (29/12/11)

Wolfy said:


> The Dark Ale was much more to my liking, and it at least tasted like 'beer', however - while poured lovely dark-clear - I found the hop bitterness and aftertaste overpowering and harsh, with very little malt (which I expected due to the appearance) to balance it out. Mind you it was my 3rd beer of the night and sampled after my pork-belly main, so so it's something I'll have to try again before judging it too harshly.



yeah i'm not the biggest fan of the white ale, but the dark is an absolute cracker.

initially i was surprised at the lack of maltiness, and a bit disappointed. but in my opinion after many more is that the hop aroma/taste/yeast produced flavours/whatever other goodness they put in gets to shine more with less malt contribution, contrasting with the red-ale like expectance of heavy malt flavour considering the color of it. 

had a few and got one left in the fridge, great stuff!


----------



## Nizmoose (26/3/14)

Massive thread dig up but just had one of these for the first time (mate bought me a six pack for my 21st), Loved the taste in the mouth but then found the after-taste a little bit basic or sodic is the only way I can describe it. Anyone else get that?


----------



## thebigwilk (26/3/14)

Yeah was up that Healesville way a few weeks back, had their beers on tap the white and the dark, I was there with four other mates nobody wanted a second pot. Pretty surprising with all that bling equipment this is the best beer they can do. -_-


----------



## Spiesy (26/3/14)

thebigwilk said:


> Yeah was up that Healesville way a few weeks back, had their beers on tap the white and the dark, I was there with four other mates nobody wanted a second pot. Pretty surprising with all that bling equipment this is the best beer they can do. -_-


Usually pretty decent beer, IMHO.


----------



## Nizmoose (26/3/14)

Tbh I thought it tasted nice it was just the after taste, and I'm not heaps crazy with my beer pallet if I'm honest (only 21) so I normally drink from a corona to a squire golden ale and don't touch anything heavier but this white ale wasnt like anything I've ever tried before and it was kinda cool. Almost like a weak cidery hint to it lol it was just that after taste that I wasn't massive on, the same after taste as soda water.


----------



## Spiesy (27/3/14)

Nizmoose said:


> Tbh I thought it tasted nice it was just the after taste, and I'm not heaps crazy with my beer pallet if I'm honest (only 21) so I normally drink from a corona to a squire golden ale and don't touch anything heavier but this white ale wasnt like anything I've ever tried before and it was kinda cool. Almost like a weak cidery hint to it lol it was just that after taste that I wasn't massive on, the same after taste as soda water.


Good on you for being honest. 

If you haven't tried a Wit before, it certainly would taste odd. Wheat, Belgian yeast, coriander, Juniper berries and orange zest aren't usually associated with the likes of Corona and Squire's Golden Ale. 

Personally, I enjoy a wit, particularly on a hot summer day. And generally speaking I wouldn't turn my nose up at a White Rabbit ale, be it White or Dark.


----------



## panzerd18 (3/6/15)

After seeing some marketing online, I decided to get a six pack.


Have to say it taste just like T-58 yeast. Its a dead ringer in my book to T-58.


----------

